# TUG Marketplace 'for sale' listings / questions



## rtf2017 (Nov 16, 2011)

I have been keeping an eye on the TUG 'for sale' listings both regular and bargain, and as i dig into it I see many listings originating 2, 3, even 4-5 years ago. So, I'm wondering are these stale and not real or just not updated and need to be removed, or perhaps realtors or bulk sellers wanting to keep their name out there? 

In addition, I can't seem to find a way to id the new listings. Am I missing something? I am in the market and would like to see what TUG has available in an efficient way-or is that just the way it is? Hopefully someone with more experience could comment.

PS just realized this may best belong in the main TUG BBS,  oh well


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 16, 2011)

All listings automatically expire, so it means that the poster is relisting their Ad.

I think this thread will help you with sorting the Ads - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=156262


----------



## rtf2017 (Nov 17, 2011)

that helps! thanks Denise


----------

